# I Am Now The Proud Owner Of



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

an allotment, going to start clearing it later this week. Gonna get a shed, some Double Diamond and a radio......


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

good on ya mark. Are you gonna join the committee? Grow veg for the annual show? Or is it just a hideaway?


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

MarkF said:


> an allotment, going to start clearing it later this week. Gonna get a shed, some Double Diamond and a radio......


Uhmmmm, no gardening tools ? :sweatdrop:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Do they still make DD 

BTW Good for you Mark, look forward to seeing pictures next year of all your lovely vegetables :yes:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Pg, I already have a hiding place 

MIL's next door neighbour's hubby has "gone to a better place" and the lady had let the allotment got go ruin. The council is threatening to take it off her and she was panicking, there is, apparently, a massive waiting list for these things and she wants to keep it. So I have said that I will use it and look after it for her and she is charging me Â£17 per annum.

It is in a beautiful place, 5 mins walk from my house, next to a farm and adjacent to Buck Wood, Thackley.

Thing is, I don't even know how anything grows, it's a complete mystery to me but I look upon this as a sign, what with peak oil, markets it turmoil and happening on the same weekend as the Dubai fiasco, well, it was meant to be  Self sustainability is the future, just need a gun now..........


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

MarkF said:


> Gonna get a shed, some Double Diamond and a radio......


...some porn...


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

vamos666 said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Gonna get a shed, some Double Diamond and a radio......
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## brgkster (Jul 14, 2009)

some home grown beer, alcahol, smokes, and veg you have the recession beat man, just be careful if you go into the retail side of it, too many probs with that, just grow your own and enjoy. :man_in_love:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

its a piece of p/ss growing veggies.i have joint ownership of my mates allotment and the amount of money you save not buying stuff is very satisfying.some of the allotments down here have a 25 yr waiting list they are very hot property.alot of them have chickens too so eggs are in abundance as well.

enjoy it.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

good on ya I've been growing veg for 3 seasons now and its great fun


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> its a piece of p/ss growing veggies.i have joint ownership of my mates allotment and the amount of money you save not buying stuff is very satisfying.some of the allotments down here have a 25 yr waiting list they are very hot property.alot of them have chickens too so eggs are in abundance as well.
> 
> enjoy it.


25 years! I love eggs but there an awful lot of foxes around here.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

> love eggs


made me giggle :taunt:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Chilli plants ???


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

MarkF said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > its a piece of p/ss growing veggies.i have joint ownership of my mates allotment and the amount of money you save not buying stuff is very satisfying.some of the allotments down here have a 25 yr waiting list they are very hot property.alot of them have chickens too so eggs are in abundance as well.
> ...


yeah what can i say thats what happens living in the big city ,all the golf courses have closed their membership too.

with the chickens and the wiley fox it becomes an obsession keeping em out but good fun as long as you bury the fence into the ground a bit and make it strong enough you should be ok.

we had a sh/t load of tomatoes and potatoes this year so we were selling chutneys and sauces at car boots then the money weve made off that will pay for the planting and new materials for next season looking into a mini poly tunnel maybe.


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

spankone said:


> > love eggs
> 
> 
> made me giggle :taunt:


Jesus wept, it's like a 6th Form Common room in here!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

vamos666 said:


> spankone said:
> 
> 
> > > love eggs
> ...


LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Bloody Heck - I always thought I was alone with this guilty secret :bag: in this forum.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

about love eggs or gardening?


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

get pictures up of the allotment dude even if it is over gown I'll love to see it

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=41360&hl=brick bbq&st=15

^^^ mine


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Here you go, hhmm. it's totally overgrown, a bit more work than I thought, in fact............ it looks like hard work.............. hard dirty work................I am having second thoughts


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

MarkF said:


> Here you go, hhmm. it's totally overgrown, a bit more work than I thought, in fact............ it looks like hard work.............. hard dirty work................I am having second thoughts


That is gorgeous!

Get stuck in fella, you are a lucky man!

pics next summer please!

ETA: Get a shed and some booze (and porn  ) and it'll fly by!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nothing a half day hire of one of these won't sort out, you'll clear it in a couple of hours


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

vamos666 said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go, hhmm. it's totally overgrown, a bit more work than I thought, in fact............ it looks like hard work.............. hard dirty work................I am having second thoughts
> ...


What is it with love eggs & porn on here? It's like Jason is teleporting all his smutty thoughts to the membership.........

Yes, it's in an idyllic setting and only 2 minutes from a place where I already spend too much of my time


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

A sad day.  I gave the allotment up, I perservered for quite a while but gardening is not for me, I didn't get any pleasure from it and always wanted to be doing something else with the time I spent there. I don't ever want to plant anything ever again, touch soil, get dirty or get creepy crawlies on my legs and I especially don't want to talk anymore small talk drivel with the weirdy people who inhabit allotments. Good riddance!

It's gone to a a guy who has been on the waiting list for 7 years so he is as happy as larry. Good luck to him.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, that's the *GREEN* street cred out the window now Mark - gone forever! :yes:

h34r: My hero has feet of clay h34r: :to_become_senile: Who do I have left to look up to?

Shaun?







(ORANGE) Jase?  Mach? :hi:

Sigh, Nurse, Screens and Medication *NOW!* :tease: :fool:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

If there is one thing I love about Mark its the fact he tells it like it is, so many people struggle with that concept, sigh... mate, im with you... id not want to hang round and chat to people who I dont feel an affinity with or find that what was meant to be a hobby has become a chore, so yep good riddance and at least someone who wants all that can enjoy it


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

we've only got a 30 foot garden which was grass and deckimg. This year I put in 2 raised beds about 10 x 8. we're having problems finding the time to keep on top of that so I don't blame you Mark, Lotties take a hell of a lot of time and work to do properly.

Still we had our fist crop of peas last week and they were bloody lovely!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> we've only got a 30 foot garden which was grass and deckimg. This year I put in 2 raised beds about 10 x 8. we're having problems finding the time to keep on top of that so I don't blame you Mark, Lotties take a hell of a lot of time and work to do properly.
> 
> Still we had our fist crop of peas last week and they were bloody lovely!


Yes PG, it does take a lot of time, as far as I could tell, some guys spent all day, every day there. I think that you've got to be either enthusiastic about the job or retired, preferably both I suppose, to be able to work the plot properly. I liked the view, but that was about all I liked.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

you would be as well to grow peas for the first year, then dig them back into the soil - this will replace nitrates and nutrition and make the soil better - important if it's just gone to ruin.

Or just plough in a load of chicken **** and grow whatever you want


----------

